# Using Growth hormone and doing keto/Atkins Diet



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Hello Lads,

Is it safe to use Growth while doing this kinda Diet


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

I done it and im still here but the keto and atkins diet are two totally different diets (well sort of)


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

well whats the difference please mate?


----------



## McQueen (Aug 21, 2008)

Keto:

less than 40g carbs per day , eat GOOD fats and protien , then a carb up day on the weekend , fat intake higher than pro.

Atkins:

you eat as much fat (crap fat , lard etc) as poss, not healthy


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

cheers mate, How much growth were you using and how long for ?


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

if your on growth, training hard and just eating a clean diet with plenty of protein and some carbs job done mate

i wouldnt see a need for keto if your training hard enough and on HGH

How long have you been on the growth mate?? if its still first 3 months, dont forget the results wont be seen yet


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

Cheers mate, Ive only been on the growth a month but I had a few days of eating no carbs before and I liked the look I got,my face and jawline were more defined,thats the kinda look I want all the time so wanna try out the keto diet


----------



## stevo99 (Nov 28, 2008)

thats fine doing that and getting it for two days, eat some carbs and bang its back to normal

keto is only good if you are going to run it long term

have a search for some of BigBiffs threads on his keto diets and results and also on PScarbs thread too


----------



## nearlynatural (Aug 24, 2009)

McQueen said:


> Keto:
> 
> less than 40g carbs per day , eat GOOD fats and protien , then a carb up day on the weekend , *fat intake higher than pro.*
> 
> ...


hi

i though fat intake on keto was less than protein intake

eg 200 pound guy needs 300 g of protein but 100g of good fats, maybe even 150 but no higher.

nn


----------



## Drift (Jan 27, 2009)

how much growth you takin boxer?


----------



## boxer2quick (Feb 3, 2007)

not alot mate,4 iu a day, I was doing 2 iu but upped it


----------



## invisiblekid (Jun 18, 2006)

nearlynatural said:


> hi
> 
> i though fat intake on keto was less than protein intake
> 
> ...


I think McQueen was talking about total cals, not grams, but regardless - too much protein will knock you out of ketosis.

IIRC 65% of you cals should come from fat (monounsaturated is preferable I believe). 5% max from carbs and the remainder protein.

There are different versions around. I guess some depends on how much fat you are carrying.


----------

